# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  "Łuszcząca i swędząca skóra na mosznie" zdjęcia

## k1987

witam 
 Od ponad 5 miesięcy mam na mosznie swędzacy i ciągle łuszczący sie punkt o średnicy ok 2cm
 nie wiem co z tym zrobić chwilowo mieszkam za granicą i nie mam możliwości udania się do lekarza.
 Smarowałem to miejsce maścią CLOTRIMAZOLUN ale nic nie pomogło, później kupiłem maść L3 Prurigo i smarowałem to miejsce przez 3 tygodnie lecz jedynie swędzenie troche ustało ale cały czas skóra ma jaśniejszy kolor 
 prosze o pomoc

DSC01655.jpg | k1987 | Fotki, Zdjcia, Obrazki Fotosik.pl
DSC01664.jpg | k1987 | Fotki, Zdjcia, Obrazki Fotosik.pl
DSC01665.jpg | k1987 | Fotki, Zdjcia, Obrazki Fotosik.pl
DSC01663.jpg | k1987 | Fotki, Zdjcia, Obrazki Fotosik.pl

----------

